# Durham City Park & Ride



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We have just had a few days at Grange CC site, 3 miles from Durham. The Park & Ride for Durham is 300 yards from the A1 Junction 62 on the A690 towards Sunderland and only a little bit further from the campsite but it is inadvisable to walk, has someone else has said, its definitely a no no. But it makes getting into Durham really easy if you want a stop off on the way North or South.

There is plenty of space, its covered by CCTV, and the office is manned during opening hours, 7AM to 7PM. There are 6 dedicated motorhome./caravan bays on the right as you enter the car parks.

The fare is £1.70 and the under 16's go free.

a couple of photo's taken Saturday

Geoff


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Durham park and ride*

Hi

I knew the park and ride existed but I did not know it was such good value for money.

Where abouts does the bus drop you off in Durham?

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Russel I think the bus will drop you off at various locations in the town centre and it runs regular, every 10min I think.

I would have said you could have left the M/H on the site at the Grange and walked to the park and ride or better still if you walk to the street just above the Shell petrol station you will get a bus even cheper into the city or you can go direct to Sunderland that way as well.


Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Park and ride*

Hi

Well, having looked at the pics, it does have to be full credit to the local council for making a provision for motorhome parking.

Russell


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I spoke to several people on the site who had tried or had walked to the Park& Ride. The ones who had walked would not do so again.The verdict was unanimous - take the motorhome -its safer.

I think the facility is fairly new, and you cannot pay on the bus, there is a ticket machine in the waiting room where you purchase the ticket. The bus driver was very good, we bought a ticket for the grandson who is 12, and he refused the ticket, and sent us back to the office for a refund.

Oh, for more of these facilities.

Geoff


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

There are three new park and ride car parks around Durham, StAubyns has entered the Belmont one into the campsite database ( the database stores parking places too :wink: )

Can anyone out there add the other 2... if possible with some photos like StAubyns has done. (thanks for the entry StAubyns)

LinK to StAubyns entry for the Belmont park and ride <<<

Link to Durham park and Ride Scheme <<<

Mike


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Nice to see you added this to the Campsite Map Geoff, we walked to the Park & Ride with no problem and with a double buggy, its easer if you go anticlockwise round the roundabout.

Ralph


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ralph

Can I persuade you to add a review to the entry :wink: ... that is some good info for folk staying at the nearby campsite.


And to others reading this ...Please do add reviews to the campsite entries...If you know a site , look it up or find it on the campsite map and add a review of your own.


mike

P.S. in fact it would be good to have this info on both entries ..the campsite and the park and ride


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Done, a very short review and added a line to my review of the CC site as well

Ralph


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ralph

Thanks for doing that... you didn't hang about did you :lol: no sooner suggested than done ... :lol: 

mike


----------

